# Musical instrument: sazlarda?



## hanne

I heard that "sazlarda" should apparently be a traditional Turkish musical instrument. However I can't find anything on it on google or wikipedia, so I'm guessing the name is incorrect.
Can anyone tell me what the name should be?
Thank you for any help.


----------



## Volcano

hanne said:


> I heard that "sazlarda" should apparently be a traditional Turkish musical instrument. However I can't find anything on it on google or wikipedia, so I'm guessing the name is incorrect.
> Can anyone tell me what the name should be?
> Thank you for any help.



*It is saz*


----------



## Maurice92

hanne said:


> I heard that "sazlarda" should apparently be a traditional Turkish musical instrument. However I can't find anything on it on google or wikipedia, so I'm guessing the name is incorrect.
> Can anyone tell me what the name should be?
> Thank you for any help.



I have a suggestion :
The "saz" is a musical instrument used in Turkey.
"lar" is a mark of plural in turkish (or "ler", depending of the consonant of the last syllab, for saz, it is "lar".
 "da"  is a mark of locative .
I don't know if it make sense, but why not ?   something as "near the saz's"?


----------



## hanne

[edit]oops, misread something.
Saz is the instrument I'm looking for - thanks guys[/edit]


----------



## Fractal7

_Saz_ is the name of the musical instrument. _Sazlar_ is the plural form. _Da_ is what your grammar book says for _kitaplar*da*, okullar*da*, evler*de*_ ...


----------



## Volcano

*Saz means reed also *


----------



## veronica55

To add more detail; sometimes musicians use the word "sazlar" to talk about the whole orchestra or multiple musical instruments. For example "yaylı sazlar" means "yaylı çalgılar", "yaylı enstrümanlar" and they all mean "stringed instruments".


----------



## Ander

Fractal7 said:


> _Saz_ is the name of the musical instrument. _Sazlar_ is the plural form. _Da_ is what your grammar book says for _kitaplar*da*, okullar*da*, evler*de*_ ...



I can understand that something is "in the books, in the schools, in the houses", but how do you explain that something is "in the sazs" (or sazes, I don't know how to put saz in the plural).

As Volcano suggests, if saz means reed then sazlarda is OK. Or as Veronica suggests sazlarda means "among the musicians" or "among the instruments".


----------



## Volcano

*We need more context to find out its meaning*


----------



## Fractal7

Even though _da_ is translated as _in, among, at_ to English, it is not always like that. It can also be something totally different. It is something like a preposition. There is never one-to-one match between prepositions of different languages. So its meaning depends on the sentence. We can not translate _da_ into English as we can not translate _at_ into Turkish. It requires some experience to learn where to use them. The word that is important here is _sazlar. _


----------



## veronica55

if you can write the whole sentence that includes that specific word "sazlarda" we can tell exactly what it means there.


----------



## ukuca

veronica55 said:


> To add more detail; sometimes musicians use the word "sazlar" to talk about the whole orchestra or multiple musical instruments. For example "yaylı sazlar" means "yaylı çalgılar", "yaylı enstrümanlar" and they all mean "stringed instruments".





Ander said:


> Or as Veronica suggests sazlarda means "among the musicians" or "among the instruments".



"Saz" doesn't necessarily refer to a group of instruments or a whole orhestra. The term can be used to refer to a single instrument. Musicians use the word "saz" for their instrument, no matter the kind, woodwind, brass, strings, etc. Before the word "enstrüman" (instrument), they were called "saz". It's also a name of a traditional instrument, "saz" or "bağlama" as we know of.


----------



## turkishspeaker

saz means instrument in turkish. turkish traditional instrument is baglama it is a traditional saz in turkey.most of people in turkey think that saz is baglama but it is not  but sazlarda is hmmmm saz-lar-da  ...where did you hear it?


----------



## dr.izbul

Stage or radio/TV announcement.

"at accompanying instruments": clarinet: George Brown! darbuka: Jack Blue!


----------



## tulpan

hanne said:


> I heard that "sazlarda" should apparently be a traditional Turkish musical instrument. However I can't find anything on it on google or wikipedia, so I'm guessing the name is incorrect.
> Can anyone tell me what the name should be?
> Thank you for any help.


 
Kullanmak: to use
Tahta=wood
Tree=agaç
Yok olmak=disappaer
Kötü= bad
cila=varnish
hiçbir zaman= never
zaman=time

I am just guessing...the possible use of sazlarda:

1. Sazlarda kullanilan tahta X agacindan gelir.
The wood that is used in sazlar originates from X tree.

2. Sazlar da (when you write da separetely it means also) yok olmuslar.

a) Even the sazlar disappeared/ have disappeared.
b) She/he said that even the sazlar have disappeared.

3. Sazlarda hiçbir zaman kötü cila kullanilmamali.

Bad (quality) varnish should be never used on sazlar.


----------

